# Middleburg Field Boots?



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone here ride in Middleburg field boots? Thoughts?

I'm having some trouble finding a lot of information/reviews on them.

My friend has a pair and they look beautiful after a few years of heavy use, but the calves have stretched out a lot and I'm curious if this is a common thing.

Also, I'm curious to see if the feet are true to size or run big, because I've heard both? I hope they don't, because my calf measurements would work a lot better in the bigger size but I wouldn't want my feet to swim.

The boots in question:
Middleburg Zip Field Boot | Dover Saddlery


----------



## ShelC (Sep 27, 2012)

I love my Middleburgs! I show in them a ton! However, to keep their quality good, I only practice in them occasionally, usually before a show just to touch their flexibility up, but they've lasted pretty well so far. I've had them for a year now. They are definitely taller than your average boot compared to shoe size so if you have shorter legs, don't get these. I have longer calves so they fit like a glove. And they fit my size 8 feet just right too. They are very soft and comfortable and very easy to ride and jump in. It only took walking around in them for a day to break them in. Very great buy for the price! Also, calves will stretch out on any natural leather boot because leather wears over time, but these boots are designed with an elastic strip in between the leather on the inside of the leg so that it stretches comfortably over your calf for a better fit and then should recoil back to original size once you take them off. I recommend to prolong their lifespan to just practice more in paddock boots and half chaps for everyday riding and save your nicest boots for showing. You'll save more money in the end that way.


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bought a pair this summer (middleburg zip field boots) from Dover, since they were only $200. 

My calves got too big for my old boots, so I went out looking for a new pair and I wanted some with an elastic panel all the way down the back. These had the elastic, and were a good price, so I got them. I also read about the foot running big, but bought my usual foot size anyway since my legs are long and I needed the height.

Well, the foot really does run quite big. I have a lot of room between my toe and the tip of the boot, but I walked around in them and decided I could live with that since they were comfortable enough and weren't going to give me blisters. Unfortunately, once they broke in they lost some of the height, so now I think they're too short  I have freakishly long legs. So, I might have to make these my schooling boots and buy a new pair of a different brand that comes in tall. I knew I was taking a risk with the height when I got them so that's not their fault.

Anyway, I only used them for showing so I didn't wear them enough to say how they hold up to daily wear. I got lots of compliments on the ankles - they have a nice slim, flattering ankle (some boots look bulky in the ankles). One boot did rub me at the back of my ankle for a while til it broke in, since it is so form fitting there. I like the elastic panel and the spanish top, and the laces are elastic so you don't have to worry about tying them. The leather is more dull/less shiny than my old ariats but I didn't mind that. They are nice and grippy too - help my legs stay still.

Edited to add: mine look a little lumpy down the back where the zipper is, though I've noticed a lot of zip tall boots suffer from lumpy zipper syndrome, too, so meh. That part gets turned towards the horse when riding.

Hope this helps!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I have really long legs and was excited to see that these seem to run tall.

I noticed that they seemed to have more of a matte look, but I actually really like that.

How much did the calves stretch? I'm torn because with the foot size running big, in the next size down the regular calf will be a little too big, but the slim calf will be a little too small. :c

I LOVE how slim the ankles look on my friend's pair. She says that hers have held up well - near daily use for 2 years now. These will be primarily schooling boots, as I will probably only do like, one show this summer.


----------

